# Solaryellow's Mesquite Smoked Salsa (now w/ qview!)



## solaryellow (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been wanting to make my own salsa for a while so this weekend I put on my labcoat, pocket protector, and coke bottle glasses and began experimenting. After quite a bit of trial and error I came up with something that tastes unique and delicious so I thought I would share my first version recipe with all of my internet friends.

Ingredients:
4 lbs roma tomatoes
1 cup sweet corn (grilled on the cob or from a can is fine)
6 jalapenos
3 limes
10 green onions
1/2 cup fresh cilantro
5 tbs fresh minced garlic
2 tbs kosher salt
2 tsp lemon zest
1 tsp ground black pepper

This is not a quick process so if you expect to be done in a half hour, this is not for you.
 

Take 1/2 of the jalapenos and tomatoes and cut them in half lengthwise. Remove the seeds and membrane from the jalapenos.
Cold smoke the jalapeno and tomato halves with mesquite for 3 hours. I use my plywood smoker with a hot plate. I put my mesquite chunks in a cast iron pan, cover with aluminum foil, and then poke holes in the foil for the smoke to escape.
Remove the seeds and membrane from the remaining jalapenos and then finely dice both the smoked and unsmoked jalapenos and put them in a good sized bowl.
Dice up the onions, smoked and unsmoked tomatoes and place them in the same bowl.
Mince the garlic and cilantro and put them in the bowl.
Pour your cup of sweet corn into the bowl.
Juice the 3 limes into the bowl.
Put lemon zest in the bowl.
Sprinkle the salt and pepper over the mixture.
Mix by hand until thoroughly mixed.
Refrigerate overnight.
Enjoy!


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 4, 2010)

Forgot the crappy cell phone qview


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 4, 2010)

When I first read what you were using in your salsa, I knew you were on the right track. Your pic proves it out. Congrats on a tasty  salsa my friend. Thumbs up to you


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2010)

That's something I got to try Joel, thanks for the recipe. I'm not fond of store bought salsa but your's really looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 4, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> When I first read what you were using in your salsa, I knew you were on the right track. Your pic proves it out. Congrats on a tasty  salsa my friend. Thumbs up to you


Thank you sir. That is a real compliment coming from a chilehead such as yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Any changes you would recommend? I like it as it is but don't mind making a good thing better.

 


DanMcG said:


> That's something I got to try Joel, thanks for the recipe. I'm not fond of store bought salsa but your's really looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a try Dan. It took a couple iterations to get the right balance. There is such a thing as too much cilantro and smoke and I discovered it fairly quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 One iteration I tried smoking all of the jalapenos and tomatoes but it had way too much smoke flavor for my taste. I didn't mention it above but when you smoke the tomatoes, you want the cut part facing up so you don't drip out the juice and seeds. For the jalapenos I put the cut side down on the rack in the smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 4, 2010)

Now this does look like some mighty fine looking salsa there Martin. I also will have to try this one for sure. But do I really have the wear the coke bottle glasses the last time I did that I woke up next to a fat chick oh my. But the lab coat and the pocket thingy is cool.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 4, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now this does look like some mighty fine looking salsa there Martin. I also will have to try this one for sure. But do I really have the wear the coke bottle glasses the last time I did that I woke up next to a fat chick oh my. But the lab coat and the pocket thingy is cool.


Thanks Bill!


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 5, 2010)

Martin.....Bill.  lol


----------



## chefrob (Jul 6, 2010)

looks good!! the only thing i would change is smoke a little white onion and whole garlic cloves in olive oil as well........it will bring out some sweetness. once again great job!


----------

